# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  المختصر الصحيح عن الموت والقبر والحشر

## أمين المكتبة

إن الموت حقيقة لا ينكرها مؤمن ولا كافر
 وحتى تُنال العبرة منه لا بد من الإحاطة بحقيقته 
وبما يسبقه وبما يتبعه أو بقدر كاف من ذلك 
لذلك أتيت لكم أخوتى بهذا الكتاب لكى أطلعكم على كل ذلك
الكتاب بعنوان
المختصر الصحيح عن الموت والقبر والحشر



للتحميل إضغط هنا
شاركوا معنا فى نشر العلم
شارك بنشر كتاب

----------

